# ingestion..



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 4, 2006)

can One straight eat hash oil ( just made sum!),.  like on a cookie? or do u have to bake a piece with a cookie? at what temperture is best to use that wont ruin teh THC when cooking.??


----------



## DoctorFeelGood (Apr 4, 2006)

ReaferCheifer26 said:
			
		

> can One straight eat hash oil ( just made sum!),. like on a cookie? or do u have to bake a piece with a cookie? at what temperture is best to use that wont ruin teh THC when cooking.??


 
All cannabis is edible, thc evaporates at 200 degrees and no you can eat it however it doesnt have to be cooked unless you are mixing in a batter like brownies.  What color is your oil?
Enjoy
DFG


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 4, 2006)

My oil is black almost me and my buds have been smokin it all day! I thought teh hash has to be activated first by heat?? r u sure u can straight eat it.. if soo how much? like teh same amount as what u would smoke?


----------



## heavyfreak (Apr 10, 2006)

so, you can make it with just the leaves and stems? Flowers smoked seperate?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 10, 2006)

heavyfreak said:
			
		

> so, you can make it with just the leaves and stems? Flowers smoked seperate?


*Whats up heavyfreak. Yes that's all you need is leaves and stems. However the better the material used the better the hash or hash oil will be. *


----------



## heavyfreak (Apr 10, 2006)

Thats awesome. I love this site.


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 10, 2006)

The brothers brunt   Dont u have to activate ur weed first?? i learned that on OG... seen the activating thread and all... "doctor feel good" u dont know ur medicine eating weed right off the plant wont get u high unless its activated by heat first. pretty sure tahts how it is..?.?.


----------



## truthxpride (Apr 24, 2006)

DoctorFeelGood said:
			
		

> All cannabis is edible, thc evaporates at 200 degrees and no you can eat it however it doesnt have to be cooked unless you are mixing in a batter like brownies. What color is your oil?
> Enjoy
> DFG


THANK YOU!
for the 200 degrees, i will research to see if i can double check that fact.
The electric hot plates for oil scents I always assumed would work fine if i converted one into a vaporiser. Next time i'm around one, i will gauge the temp and see if i can add yet another homemade invention.


----------

